# The Day After



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

As anyone following the Massachusetts thread knows, Gracie played hard with 11 other Vizslas yesterday. Romped in the harbor...raced around a field...ran in the woods...ended with a doggie ice cream at the local dairy hut. She was chasing and running and tugging on sticks and toys all afternoon.

She came home and conked out for the rest of the day/night.

I thought...maybe...just MAYBE she would have a low-key day today.

This morning we let her run for almost an hour in the woods (with my son & I on our bikes). Normally, that would keep Gracie pretty content for the rest of the day.

BUT INSTEAD, she has been staring at me ALL DAY LONG. Sitting hopefully. Cocking her head at me in down position. Putting one paw on my knee. Roo-roo-rooing. Wagging her tail at the door. 

She acted in much the same way after our last Vizsla meetup. I honestly think that she is trying to say, "WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO MAKE THAT GREAT DAY HAPPEN AGAIN??" 

;D ;D ;D


----------

